# Dometric Rm 2353 fridge



## tigerwolf (Apr 26, 2015)

**Dometic**


----------



## C Nash (Apr 27, 2015)

need more info? LOL  Welcome to the forum


----------



## tigerwolf (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm sorry. I edited my initial post and didn't realize it would completely replace it with the one word. I have an RM 2353 fridge. The power selection knob is not turning to DC power. Any ideas why this may be?


----------



## C Nash (Apr 27, 2015)

No problem tigerwolf.  Not famalar with the Domtic. Do I understand correct that yuo have a knob that you have to "manually" shift to DC? If so and it will not turn my guess is bad switch.


----------

